# FS : Lots of Equipment



## Glostik (Jan 7, 2006)

I need to clear out some of the extra equipment in my garage.

All items are New in Box and never used.

All items are in North Plano.

Eheim 2215 (Canister) - $80 
Mag 5 (Pump)- $45
2x Helios T5-18D (Lighting) - $15 each
Lifetech AP5400 (1100GPH Pump) - $45 
Millenium 3000 w. 4 Pack of New Cartridges (HOB Wet/Dry) - $40
Root Therm 20W/160L/40G (Root Heater) - $25
Turbo CO2 Bio System (Red Sea CO2 Kit) - $20

I am finally having more time to dedicate to my tanks, so i need to do some spring cleaning. I also plan on trying to make some of the upcoming meetings.

Call 2146790397 if you have any questions.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Glostick,

We don't have a December meeting because of Christmas. So the next meeting will be in January.

--Nikolay


----------



## Glostik (Jan 7, 2006)

Good to know. Thanks


----------

